# What gauge?



## Bully (Jul 16, 2013)

My wife and I would like to have a layout suspended from the ceiling (or wall mount) in our soon-to-be sons room. I've had a few HO trains over the years, and in the last few years I've had nothing but a chore. I bought a few Bachmann sets that have steel EZ-Track, and it seems like all I do is clean the track when I have it set up. (christmas layout on hardwood floors) I only have one drop on that setup, and it would probably help to add more drops to keep from having constant stoppage at slow to medium speed. But in general, what gauge is more maintenance free?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I suspect it depends more on quality of manufacturer than the gauge. I've heard nickle silver track is more reliable than steel track.


----------



## Bully (Jul 16, 2013)

eljefe said:


> I suspect it depends more on quality of manufacturer than the gauge. I've heard nickle silver track is more reliable than steel track.


I've read that too. But in general, is O more reliable than HO? I realize the cost difference 
between the two, and since I have HO, I'd like to run that if it's not much different than
O gauge.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't really have the experience to compare the two. I've only run O scale myself. It's pretty reliable, although the more modern pieces with fancy electronics may not age as gracefully as the classic locomotives from the 1930s-1950s.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

None are virtually maintenance free.

All need service and all track will need cleaning.
Like mentioned certain track performs better in HO and N. I guess that is true for O too, I don't know as I only have old tube track.

You can buy or build a track cleaning car and just run it around behind an engine.
Not that hard to make one in any gauge/scale.

You have HO, I say stick with that as you need less room for it then O. You can fit more into the table with HO. 
Unless you have the room for O?
For the new little guy/gal, O would be more forgiving to little hands. 

I used to run my O off the table and into walls.  
I would set up derailment obstacles and have big crashes. 
I still have those trains and they run great, they have a few battle scars on them but are still rolling around the rails.

HO and N wouldn't have stood up to the abuse I gave the O gauge.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Another thing about a ceiling track, the larger O-gauge will be more impressive running around, the HO will look pretty small from farther away.


----------

